# RecipeDB - Galaxy Ale - Single Hopped



## StonedSidney (20/3/12)

Galaxy Ale - Single Hopped  Ale - American Pale Ale  Partial                      Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.3 kg TF Pale Crystal    0.3 kg JWM Caramalt    0.2 kg TF Torrefied Wheat     3 kg Muntons DME - Light         20L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.066 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.021 (calc)   Bitterness 0 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.84%   Colour 18 EBC   Batch Size 20L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (20/3/12)

i would have added more Galaxy late h34r:


----------



## beerbog (20/3/12)

Nah, that's enough, don't want to make it too full on. It's plenty bitter for a nice sweet beer. :beerbang:


----------



## Rowy (20/3/12)

I would have swapped the 10 minute addition for a 7 and a half minute addition @ 1gm litre.


----------



## Kranky (20/3/12)

There's a bit too much crystal and caramalt, I'd cut them back if you want that galaxy hop to shine through, by about a third. :icon_cheers:


----------

